# New Undertaker look



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

:mark: That Beard is awesome


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks like the bad ass he is .
Taker always looks legit bad ass.
I would cut the hawk and just rock a bald head .
I'm just mad I knew he was coming...Damn internet ruined it for me :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone's been hammering the just for men.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Meh. He kind of looks like a bird.

But, he still has that menacing presence, so I don't really care


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

He wore that attire at Wrestlemania 29, still badass.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He looks great, like a horror movie villain. 

I still wish Brock could win at Wrestlemania though.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Most amazing thing I ever sawed.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

its not a new look

its his old ministry of darkness look minus the hair and theme song


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> its not a new look
> 
> its his old ministry of darkness look minus the hair


Technically it is a new look then, even if there's elements of a previous look.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i won't exactly call it a new look since he had it before
but compared to last year the only thing that's different is the little beard he has going on...looks decent


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks badass, needs more eyeliner for the down right f***** spooky factor


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

he looks like a female swan a (PEN) 

see what i just did there lol
that was the closest thing we will get to ministry taker. shame the wwe did not add the ministry theme to his entrance 
would off been awsome.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like the Ministry Taker got silly with Ezio Auditore Da Firenze and popped out this new look.

Looks cool though.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Awsome


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Xderby said:


> Awsome


Lol. Taker's reaction to Chris Benoit's 2014 return


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I dig it. He looks a lot thinner nowadays though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

superfudge said:


> Technically it is a new look then, even if there's elements of a previous look.


So Austin had a new look when he got 2 knee braces instead of 1?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I like the new look, the goatee is awesome.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I was hoping he wouldn't dye the beard, but it still looks badass. Always loved the Ministry look.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

redban said:


> He looks great, like a horror movie villain.
> 
> I still wish Brock could win at Wrestlemania though.



Brock should win. Sorry Undertaker looking very old. Hope Brock is stiff in the match and ruffs up the Undertaker.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

silas911 said:


> Brock should win. Sorry Undertaker looking very old. Hope Brock is stiff in the match and ruffs up the Undertaker.


Brock is actually 2-0 with Taker + He won the last match on the rumble AND he is not the face of the company...0,000000000000001% chance of win .


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

I fucking hate it. The Ministry goatee and him being bald makes him look more older than he is.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He looks Awesome with the LOD/MoD Goatee, I'm hyped for this match. Brock is 2-0 against Taker, plus it Mania so Taker is winning.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

looks like some s&m ****** that works at the local glory hole with all that caked on eyeliner. :|


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like Scar from Lion King.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...Looks just like Pinhead from Hellraiser!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> So Austin had a new look when he got 2 knee braces instead of 1?


Sure!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Give me Ministry Taker!

Everything. The Ministry theme, the speaking in tongues, crucifying Heyman...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I loved his new look.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Reminds me of Ministry Taker, and by the mannerisms last night this may be a darker persona he will have, the chokeslam through the table was great, we're gonna get a badass feud here


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

He looked like Pinhead from Hellraiser. It's like Pinhead and Ministry Taker had a baby.

A 50 year old baby.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Give me Ministry Taker!
> 
> Everything. The Ministry theme, the speaking in tongues, crucifying Heyman...



Pg my friend....PG


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

It reminded me most of the Ministry of darkness look but minus the long hair. He looked scary on the walk out =)


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Ministry theme would be awesome.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Taker is a geniune Bad Ass. He looked menacing as ever and I get goosebumps everytime I see him


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Taker looking Badass as usual!

Great to see him Back!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That moment, that return was so fucking awesome. Instantly noticed the old school Ministry look. Great Raw too.


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

Two things.

I am fine with his ministry type look. It works for me.

I am not fine with how deathly he looks. He has clearly lost a lot of muscle mass and that's coming into a match with a super physical guy like Brock.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate what the Taker has done for wrestling but I don't want to see him wrestle as a shell of himself. His figure used to be a big part of his intimidation. With that said he will likely put on a great match at WM so the look will be inconsequential.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Undertaker needs to retire. He looks like an old AIDS patient. Enough with this guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wait till he takes off that coat to reveal his beer belly.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Alchemind said:


> Undertaker needs to retire. He looks like an old AIDS patient. Enough with this guy.


Sorry,almost everyone loves him. He get the biggest pop,bigger than Daniel Brayan and hulk motherfucking hogan. When he chockeslamed Brock the crowd go wild,kids and adults,boys and girls were screaming and jumping like retards just because of him+maybe he looks old(more badass too) but he is "only" 48. What this means ? $$$$


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I just wish he'd come back as biker taker. Imagine if this song had come out instead: Deadman walking, youve done it now your gonna make a big mistake I cant alow....

And fuck the internet. I wish I never found this place. I knew every single thing that would happend during this raw.


----------



## Julien (Feb 25, 2014)

It remembers me Ministry of Darkness, maybe because of the beard. But i preferer when he gots hair, he looks very scary when he is like this, but with a beast as Brock against him, maybe it's intentionnal.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

To me, this is his scariest look ever.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

Alchemind said:


> Undertaker needs to retire. He looks like an old AIDS patient. Enough with this guy.


Lol, still this 'old man' is involved in the most exciting & best WM match every year; with the maximum crowd reaction. It will be better if people like Cena and HHH who are like Cancer to the product, fuck off for good. The last thing you can do is criticizing people because of age, even if they perform well. Probably just another butt-hurt fan whose favorite superstar was either beaten by Taker at mania or never became the legend that Taker is. Oh I really do wish that you never reach old age, i.e. 49


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's lookin mighty old, that's for sure.

But I've noticed that he always wears the last WM outfit during the RTWM, then wears the new one during the actual event. So I'm excited to see the new outfit.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

My mind after what I saw on raw.."heel,heel,evil,ministry,heel,heel"it would be funny to see another heel run,his character was originally a heel,just people love him as fuck,opposite of bootista


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

He looked badass.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hes out of shape....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I bet Taker's paying homage to Nelson Frazier(Viscera) with the Ministry goatee. He's good with little things like that, and I'm pretty sure he hasn't had that goatee look since '99, when he and Vis were in the Ministry together. Props to him for that. 

But yeah, he looked great last night. I marked for the Ministry look, which is one of my favorite versions of his character. It'd be great if he sacrificed Paul Heyman on Raw, but I don't that's gonna happen lol.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ministry Taker is awesome, hopefully he changes the singlet to something more reminiscent of his Ministry attire at WrestleMania, he looked real scary and cool last night.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

New World Order. said:


> He looked badass.


He sure did, hopefully we will be seeing Taker next week as well so we can see more of that Badass!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

His "new" look is pretty cool, i just hope they give him a wrestling attire that hides his beer belly a bit


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i thought it was bad-ass


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Undertaker looks badass with his new look.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

he looked old but tough

alchemind pretty sure you still wouldn't want him pissed at you in some bar


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

SkandorAkbar said:


> looks like some s&m ****** that works at the local glory hole with all that caked on eyeliner. :|


... the fuck kind of glory holes have you been frequenting lately?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

He looked fuckin badass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it.

And I don't really care that he looks old (we all age anyway), he's still gonna bring it at WM.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I always wanted him to go back to wearing the purple gloves and boots. It was his best look.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Warrior4Champ said:


> Two things.
> 
> I am fine with his ministry type look. It works for me.
> 
> ...


How can you tell when he was wearing that coat the whole time? :lol

He doesn't have the best physique anymore, but he's still had the best matches at WM even if his body doesn't look incredible or cut up like it used to.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xderby said:


> Brock is actually 2-0 with Taker + He won the last match on the rumble AND he is not the face of the company...0,000000000000001% chance of win .


And I think they will use this in promos, how taker has never beaten Brock.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You know, he could kill two birds with one stone if he went back to wearing the kind of ring attire he wore back in the Ministry days. It'd make the older fans mark the fuck out and it'd be easier to hide the fact that his physique isn't what it once was.

Oh, and I can't be the only one who'd totally mark out like a bitch if he came down the ramp at Wrestlemania with the huge gothic shoulderpads and gigantic cape, like this:










Seriously, imagine something that big and armour-looking with that hood he wore on RAW. Dude would like a fucking force straight out of Hell.



birthday_massacre said:


> And I think they will use this in promos, how taker has never beaten Brock.


Didn't they make mention of this back when Shawn Michaels was taking his shot at the streak at Wrestlemania 25?

I seem to recall mention of at least the commentary team mentioning that Undertaker had never beaten Shawn Michaels in a 1-on-1 match.

Or maybe I'm just wrong and stupid, which is the more likely option.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like some artist's personification of death. So mission accomplished. 

Age is really showing though, if I'm to be completely honest. But it only makes for a better story.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I dig it. He looks a lot thinner nowadays though.


Yeah, he is looking (understandably) haggard these days. Lost alot of muscle mass in his arms. Still looks like a badass, though. And I'll never question his ability to prepare for and perform an outstanding Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

I really :mark:'d the fuck out last night when that bell tolled. I totally forgot he was making his return, and I'm happy about that. Also love the goatee on him but really wish he still had his long mane. I know he's older, and grey but he could dye it just like his beard.

For anyone that says he's too old, or looks that way can say whatever they want but actions speak louder than looks my friends. 

He practices his matches for WM with his opponents for a week long. I'm hoping Lesnar dedicates himself to this and not just the few days I heard he was willing to stay.

It's still going to be an amazing match. Forever live the dead man!


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the goatee, I've actually wanned him to bring back the goatee ever since Badass days and he never did, until now. It just makes him look so much more evil. Too bad he started balding and shaved his head, this would look epic with long hair.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know, he could kill two birds with one stone if he went back to wearing the kind of ring attire he wore back in the Ministry days. It'd make the older fans mark the fuck out and it'd be easier to hide the fact that his physique isn't what it once was.
> 
> Oh, and I can't be the only one who'd totally mark out like a bitch if he came down the ramp at Wrestlemania with the huge gothic shoulderpads and gigantic cape, like this:
> 
> ...


You certainly would not be the only one marking out if he came out in that attire. I marked so fucking hard at the goatee alone because it reminded me of the Ministry.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

I think the older he gets the more it adds to the character.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

It's awesome; an updated Ministry look.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> its not a new look
> 
> its his old ministry of darkness look *minus* the hair and theme song


Therefor its different. Maybe it's not a drastic change but you just named two things that are different. 


Anyways he looks good with the new ministry look, I just wish he kept the white goatee. But it's no surprise he colored it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I still dig the Undertaker and cannot wait to see him wrestle in April but he looks about 10 years older than he actually is.*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

El Capitan said:


> I think the older he gets the more it adds to the character.


I agree. Deadmen have no use for time, really.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He needs the Ministry theme back. Way better than his classic dead man theme.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He needs the Ministry theme back. Way better than his classic dead man theme.


It would fit his current persona now. I can't wait to see his WM entrance attire


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope whenever his last match is, he grows his hair back again. Love everything else except the lack of hair and the Mohawk.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> its not a new look
> 
> its his old ministry of darkness look minus the hair and theme song


This

but i guess to new wrestling fans, this look is never seen before, lol


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

man im gonna get heat for saying this. IWC bashed Batista for being in bad shape and yet here we have ppl praising the undertaker's look. lol iwc being hypocritical as always. I like takers outfit and all but he definitely looks older and his arms lost a little bit of mass.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat Ministry of Darkness goatee :banderas

I fucking marked for that look. He looked like a demon badass here.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

wwe4universe said:


> man im gonna get heat for saying this. IWC bashed Batista for being in bad shape and yet here we have ppl praising the undertaker's look. lol iwc being hypocritical as always. I like takers outfit and all but he definitely looks older and his arms lost a little bit of mass.


To be honest, Undertaker is back for one match then more likely than not will be away until next year.

Batista is trying to be sold to us as a full-time star, a true main event player and a credible threat to the reigning defending WWE World Heavyweight Champion.

Undertaker's whole appeal can sell on presence and the atmosphere of his one match.
Batista has no presence and the atmosphere of his one match, if things continue as they are, will be a meteoric maelstrom of negativity, and that's not to mention the couple years he's apparently signed on to stick around for.

So it doesn't matter as much that the Undertaker looks old, but it does matter quite a bit more that Batista looks like a bored middle-aged mechanic who only turned up because they paid him to.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

wwe4universe said:


> man im gonna get heat for saying this. IWC bashed Batista for being in bad shape and yet here we have ppl praising the undertaker's look. lol iwc being hypocritical as always. I like takers outfit and all but he definitely looks older and his arms lost a little bit of mass.


Taker didnt look like he was in ring shape last year yet he was able to put on a decent match with punk and work a short program with the shield yet Batista can't even last 5 mins in the Rumble match without looking like he trying to find the nearest oxygen tank.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it's his best look in some time. He looks awesome.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

In my opinion...he looked old. He also looked weak (physically). He does not have the same "I will beat you do death" kind of arms. I don't know why, but I just am not understanding why Undertaker is letting himself look so old. I am curious as to what he does normally now. I can assume that if HHH has time to stay in "badass" shape, then so does Taker.

That's all I am asking from him...just. look. the. part.


----------



## Time To Bury (Feb 25, 2014)

Always loved that badass goatee, i wish he had kept his long hair. He will look much more intimidating.


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

yay


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to see him back. Guy looks as mystifying as ever.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm glad Dusty Rhodes aint wrestling today, fans would complain 'oh he's too fat'. As long as you can go your outside look doesn't matter.

It's great that Taker can change his look so often and look fresh, Cena should take note.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I still miss the hat and coat doe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope he sacrifices El Torito.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Am I the only one here who thinks he looks like Master Xehanhort from the Kingdom Hearts series? That's an amazing coincidence given both their characters.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

Can someone with more superior skills than myself edit his entrance to the ministry theme...I can picture it in my head but really want to see it laid out.

Anyone??? Anyone???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love it! Awesome throwback to the Ministry days with the beard, but the bald head just make him look so evil and badass.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Time To Bury said:


> Always loved that badass goatee, i wish he had kept his long hair. He will look much more intimidating.


Yeah I miss Taker's long hair as well but either way he still looks Badass!


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Eh, it's alright. His brother's new look is way better.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

He looks like a skeleton. Which is perfect for his gimmick.

The older he looks, the more marketable he is.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

It's definitely unique and I have warmed to the look over rewatches of the Brock segment.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Best look he has had in YEARS! Really liked it


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

the ministry look makes no sense to me. i loved it thought it worked back in the attitude era. but why get the beard back but no ministry theme to his entrance. 

i would love it the undertaker and vince must no the fans would look at his new look and say wow it is ministry taker so why don't they go the full hog. we can't even claim it is due to the pg era he fucking stabbed brock with a pen

i get he can't use the cross and crusify people but he can still add the lord off darkness in there without breaking the pg code.

it is a shame the ministry is by far the best gimmick off all time i just wan't to see one more run. i just love the sound track and it would suit an older taker. even bring back druids ect....


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

true rebel said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks he looks like Master Xehanhort from the Kingdom Hearts series? That's an amazing coincidence given both their characters.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


+1


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

How fucking epic would it be if that last thing you see at Wrestlemania is Brock on a giant crucifix ala Steve Austin, above the ring.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

The Architect said:


> How fucking epic would it be if that last thing you see at Wrestlemania is Brock on a giant crucifix ala Steve Austin, above the ring.


Now that would be absolutely incredible, shame that WWE isn't that creative as it used to be when it comes to ideas like this.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Taker is in ok shape, but anyone else notice he is so much shorter now?

If Lesnar is around 6'2~3, Taker is around 6'5?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*The whole cape thing is good. The goete is good too. But for the love of me I can't stand thinking how many wrestlers out there think they look great when they shave their heads. It has sorta become a thing and I just don't get it. Why can't they keep a bit of hair? *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *The whole cape thing is good. The goete is good too. But for the love of me I can't stand thinking how many wrestlers out there think they look great when they shave their heads. It has sorta become a thing and I just don't get it. Why can't they keep a bit of hair? *


His hair was receeding and going balding, so he embraced it and shaved it.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

why doesn't taker wear a wig?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

syxxpac said:


> why doesn't taker wear a wig?


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

The white logos on his MMA gloves really don't fit with the rest of his gear. But other than that, I'm loving the goatee. Reminds me of his Ministry days, which were awesome. Wish he could use that Ministry music again. It was epic.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> His hair was receeding and going balding, so he embraced it and shaved it.





syxxpac said:


> why doesn't taker wear a wig?


*Pretty much this answers your questions. IMO he should have a wig or something along those lines. Or have some sort of something. Well cape thing is good so he can keep it through out most of his promos from here on out. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker with a wig? Really? Na.

Yeah Kane did, but he had a bloody mask on.


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

It's not like he didn't try that 










Glad he came to his senses


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Why he should have a wig ? With the G.O.A.Tee he look like an evil motherf......er


----------



## FishTaker (Jun 7, 2008)

Xderby said:


> Why he should have a wig ? With the G.O.A.Tee he look like an evil motherf......er


Agreed, especially watching the replays of it, he looks downright demonic with the shaved head, eyeliner, and goatee.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> why doesn't taker wear a wig?


Erm, it didn't exactly work last time and when Taker comes to wrestling Brock at Mania we know for a fact it definitely won't work.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Taker wearing a wig? Whatever the fuck fot? He looks so badass right now, cannot wait until his match vs Brock. Only match worth watching at wm tbh.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Loving the Ministry style beard. I'm still not sure about the skinhead though it's a shame he can't wear the hood in the match lol.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

The overall look is great but man Taker is really starting to look his age.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Its alright.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

i like this look from taker. he can change with the times in wrestling as the years move on.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

He looks alright, but his age is really starting to show..


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, for some reason this year it's more noticeable than last year. (His aging) it doesn't really matter though, he can still go like if he was in his early 30's. His WM matches are the best.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Yeah, for some reason this year it's more noticeable than last year. (His aging) it doesn't really matter though, he can still go like if he was in his early 30's. His WM matches are the best.


Yeah, I'm sure the time off helps him recouperate for that big WM match.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to go against what seems to be popular opinion, but I don't like Undertaker's look this year. What WWE should have done is have the gong sound, lights go down, music start (funeral march) and out walks ABA Taker. He then walks at a speed between his slow Deadman walk and a normal walk.

Why the ABA look? He'll have been going through his previous gimmicks / looks before he retires. At Wrestlemania he could then ride down on his bike (to replicate the ABA days and the Road Warriors).

I realise I might the only one thinking this, but what he wore last RAW looked like a dress (not that I have anything against cross-dressing) and the eye liner was more obvious than ever, and then he shows off a macho mochican cut and a goatee ... sorry, but I think they've tried too hard with the Deadman look now and ruined it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, I guess I'm alone when I just end up kind of laughing/cringing nowadays. 

The guy is 48. How much make up have they been pounding on this guy? My god, it truly seems like a lot. The eye liner, the COLORING OF HIS GOATEE, the fancy dress. 

I think the point of the Undertaker is long gone. It was cool in the Ministry days, when y'know.. he had a whole cult following him. Now I just think of him as almost a dress up doll. 

Let's see how much make up/things we can put on him. Just give the guy the damn cowboy hat and jacket again. Or better yet, as another poster suggested, give him the ABA look. He has the mohawk. He has the goatee. Let him be natural now. 

On that note, I could be wrong. Maybe there's barely that much on him. The eye liner is fine, but damn. To me, based off the other pictures, he looks completely different. 

I'd much rather see a natural/biker Taker come out than the gothed up/ skull dress mess. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

AlienND said:


> I realise I might the only one thinking this, but what he wore last RAW looked like a dress (not that I have anything against cross-dressing) and the eye liner was more obvious than ever, and then he shows off a macho mochican cut and a goatee ... sorry, but I think they've tried too hard with the Deadman look now and *ruined it*.


Look at the raw return,now look at this pic where you can see the best look of taker











How the they ruined it ? Because he have some "make-up" ? Who cares he have the MOTHERFUCKING G.O.A.Tee :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Taker looked like he belonged on Hellraiser.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Xderby said:


> Look at the raw return,now look at this pic where you can see the best look of taker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best Taker look *In your opinion*, and I'm not saying your opinion is wrong, you like that look and that's great. One of the reasons Taker is so popular, is because he has these different looks. One person will like the original Deadman look, another the Ministry look, yet another ABA Taker. No-one is wrong about which is the best look, they all have their merits.

For me, I think they could have done something different and had started to get us used to seeing Taker in a more "normal" (yes, I know, define normal ...) mode, so that when he does stop wrestling, and takes a backstage role, we'll be used to seeing him look like that (please don't expect me to believe he'll dress up as Deadman/Ministry look for a backstage role)

I have my opinion, doesn't make it right, but doesn't make it wrong, it's just an opinion.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Ye your right,still the G.O.A.Tee was a nice move and maked the retun..better,just read the posts from our forum http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1140049-monday-night-raw-runnin-wild-road-wrestlemania-brother-375.html


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

He looked badass.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been saying for a few years now that he should go back to being the American Bad Ass. It's who he is in real life and I also think it would have made sense for the feud with Brock Lesnar given that their past history in WWE was with him as the ABA and their confrontation at the UFC PPV was also of him in an ABA look. I just think the whole Dead Man gimmick has gotten stale and run it's course. It was cool 10 years ago when he came back at WM 20 with it, but again it's stale and has run it's course.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Taker will never go back to being A.B.A he started as a deadman and will finish as the deadman. It is the gimmick that got him over.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

He still looks cool, he just needs to let the mohawk grow a bit more and get it black so it stands out. Then he'll look just fine.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks great. This is exactly the look I wanted him to have when I learned he shaved his hair in 2012.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy shit, he has big fucking ears!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Xderby said:


> Awsome


"What did you say to me n*gga!?" :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Undertaker looked like Ministry Undertaker again. He looked pretty badass and Just For Deadman does wonders for him. He just needs to grow his Mohawk a bit more, dye it black or brown, and then he'll be fine.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's actually a really nice change. He looks intimidating as fuck. I know I wouldn't wanna be anywhere near him in the ring.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

always love takers looks but i the whole shaved head head thing i still haven't adjusted to.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

is he ever going to come out on his bike? i kinda missed it.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly, I think he will be back as biker for his last match, it would make sense, he retired as "human" and he can do some backstage work or segments, or something like that as biker, and also he can show up more, do interviews and be himself.

He looks better and younger with hair, bald makes him look older, but it also makes him look scarier and more as "deadman" so I guess thats good.
He did lose some mass but Brock is huge man so next to him he will looks smaller than he actually is.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

So glad he grew out the beard, he looked so old last year with the short stubbly beard, it's a nice distraction to keep you from remembering that the guy is almost 50.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

I want the original suit back


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

He's put on some pounds. Has he been living on a diet of fried chicken, meat pies and beer while he was gone? Undertaker more like porkertaker.


----------

